# system recommendations



## mooseyforyebs (Apr 2, 2009)

im in search of a knowledgeable opinion on purchasing 2 used 10" Alpine subs, and a used 700 W Bazooka amp or $150. does this sound like a good deal, are these good subs/amp? thx


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Not sure on the AMP as I know it is not true watts, but pretty sure them subs are good and you can get them warrantied if need be (least I think you can) Lee will be here tomorrow to offer you more.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

take the watts and divide by 2, thats your RMS. What type of Alpine subs? If they are type R then I would say good dea, if they are type S then not so good of a deal.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

told ya!


----------



## mooseyforyebs (Apr 2, 2009)

The kid just told me that they are Type E, is that a good deal?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

5=e if A=1,B=2,C=3,D=4 then E=5 Im sure he will chime back in.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

not a good deal, you can buy type E for $40 new.


----------

